# Room to themselves?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a room specifically for their Chi's?

I've recently seen photo's of a room that is purely for 2 boston's, and would be delighted to see who does the same here? and see photo's too 


Thank you in advance for sharing :hello1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

We HAD a room only for the dogs , in our old house


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Kioana said:


> We HAD a room only for the dogs , in our old house


I still live with my dad  So I have them in my room. Which I dont mind once they are properly crate trained. But ATM I have a 11 week old pup, and an 11 month old pup who decided she wanted to forget how to hold it. :foxes15:

Plus I want to get ideas on how to make the dog crate etc look funky in my room


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have room setup for Chico and Buster........ I also have a webcam setup so I can watch them while at work....


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I have room setup for Chico and Buster........ I also have a webcam setup so I can watch them while at work....


OMG woah thats so cool! How did you do that? I would love to know how and set it up for myself. I'm pretty switched on with technology but have never even thought about that!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All day long the dogs are with me in the dog room, it's a 17 X 34 feet room with a screened in patio just about the same size attached. It has 6 dog beds in front of the tv, another bed in a soft sided crate because I have a few that like sleeping in a crate, and a old couch with both recliners opened out so the little ones can climb up on it. The floor is tile for easy cleaning until they learn to use the open dog door. I have a dog gate across the opening. They then go into my room at night. 9 sleep in bed with me, Twiggy is in a crate because of her size and disabilities and Marmalade sleeps in one because she wants to.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a laptop in the room connected to a webcam and on the NET..... very simple setup but it works.... I found that they sleep most of the day....
Thomas Chico Cheekers on USTREAM: pet room for Chico and Buster.

you can see the reflection of the laptop in the window... I have a gate at the door while I am gone.... when I leave I turn on the Audio portion and leave the TV on the weather channel....lol... so you can hear the local weather reports......lol.... and them barking when they see an 'intruder' out the window...

BTW, don't mind the junk in the room...the doggies don't seem to mind they 'share' the room with my extra 'stuff'.....lol this *was* a spare bedroom but it belongs to them now...


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I have a laptop in the room connected to a webcam and on the NET..... very simple setup but it works.... I found that they sleep most of the day....
> Thomas Chico Cheekers on USTREAM: pet room for Chico and Buster.
> 
> you can see the reflection of the laptop in the window... I have a gate at the door while I am gone.... when I leave I turn on the Audio portion and leave the TV on the weather channel....lol... so you can hear the local weather reports......lol.... and them barking when they see an 'intruder' out the window...
> ...


Thanks for posting the link! I am so keen to completely copy you! I figured they probly will sleep most of the day. But it would be really benefitial for me when I let Nala and Fiddle be alone in the room together with no play pen. Currently Nala is in the pen, and Fiddle is out. Also good from a security perspective. Thanks so much for all the help! Hopefully I can get something happening soon!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Thanks so much for all the help! Hopefully I can get something happening soon!!


Can't wait to see what you come up with!!! USTREAM is pretty good and stable for watching them on the CAM...if you can get past all the ads...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

When we build our dream house, I am having a huge room for the girls that they will call their own. It will be awesome!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

when we move I am getting a 3 bedroom just so they can have there own room I have visions Lol besides they have so much clothes they need there own closet!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine don't have their own room - they would never be far enough away from us for it to work, anyway. 

But...They do take over our bedroom during the day while we're at work. It looks like a tornado has hit it when we get home. (Gracie is out of the crate, now, so it's double trouble!) The bed is completely unmade, pillows thrown everywhere, toy basket turned over and toys buried all under the covers...It looks like a bunch of monkeys broke in and had a party while we were gone...But I can't help but laugh every time I see it. The rest of the house is completely intact - they just love our room!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Our kids have the bedroom across the hall from ours - their crates, their CD player (Janet Marlow), vinyl tile with area rugs, the walls painted Kali Lake Blue (a lime lake near our house is the most beautiful color), and pictures on the walls. They have two closets - a smaller one for dog food, treats and medical supplies, and a larger one for bedding, grooming stuff, and dog towels. You can't see much in this pic (it's the one I sent the rescue lady when I adopted Pablo) but you get the idea.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine are gonna get their own room one day!! For when I'm at work I have the whole room decorated in my mind lol!


----------

